# A trip to Granny & Grumpa's Antiques...and a few bottle additions !



## Canadacan (May 9, 2016)

Hope you all like the extra photos as it ties in with Sunday's adventure at Granny & Grumpa's!...and yes I'll get to the bottles soon 


Here are a few picture of the grounds.













Here is one you don't get to see often!.....one of the original forgotten War machines!... a D8 cat that helped build the Alaska Highway during WWII! 
















































Now for some pictures from inside...and in no way do these really convey how much stuff is here!....just about anything you can imagine its here!




This was just one Wall of plates!....I believe there was 3!


----------



## Canadacan (May 9, 2016)

*Ok here is the bottle stuff!*

I was here last year but never got a chance to pick up any bottles, this time I grabbed around 30+, and managed to get one of his wall bottles....which he dose not like to sell! ..lol 


The Wall consists of about 900+ bottles...he says they are for sale, catch is you gota buy em all!



Looking from the opposite end.


Some of the 700-900 bottles on the floor that are for sale


So I grabbed a box and found a few I could use!



My final take at home...actually missing 2 in this photo as I ran out of ledge!


Got 3 variations of Sun Crest!... first bottle is a really early no checkered 11 oz marked Wynola Corp. Ltd Toronto on the bottom...I think its dated 1941. The last bottle you will note is a slender 10oz marked Bell bottling-Winnipeg ,Manitoba. Center bottle is standard 10oz.


Bottom of early 11oz Sun Crest 

Regular bottom of 10oz Sun Crest 


Picked up two Kist bottles in 11oz ...one of them marked Cross & Co. Vancouver!...never seen that size out here before.


Bottom of the Kist's with the RD. 1939.......both bottles are dated 1942.....I just cant see these being from 1952?, but I need more examples to study.


My prize from the Wall!...I managed to sweet talk him into selling it to me 


Another cool new to me was this 'Big' from Grand Prairie, Alberta


And another paper diet 7up variation that was full... had to have especially with the 1978 Super Man crown!


----------



## iggyworf (May 10, 2016)

Great post! Love all the pics. Especially love the 7up bottles. Do all Canadian 7up's have red as the background color? I need some for my collection. Looks like a great place to check out. Thanx for sharin!


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2016)

I've seen stores with lots of bottles but don't think I've seen a store with so many bottles , what a display , anything from Ontario there ?


----------



## Houdini (May 10, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> I was here last year but never got a chance to pick up any bottles, this time I grabbed around 30+, and managed to get one of his wall bottles....which he dose not like to sell! ..lol
> 
> 
> The Wall consists of about 900+ bottles...he says they are for sale, catch is you gota buy em all!
> ...


 Lots of cool pics. Thanks for sharing. It was fun to look at them all.


----------



## Canadacan (May 10, 2016)

Iggy just the diet and sugar free 7up had the red background. 
RCO three was the odd Ontario bottle hiding in there,  this was one of them, from Collingwood?....also several USA ones mixed in.


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Iggy just the diet and sugar free 7up had the red background.
> RCO three was the odd Ontario bottle hiding in there,  this was one of them, from Collingwood?....also several USA ones mixed in.
> 
> View attachment 171702




the Jackson from collingwood , I have that one , there is a few around , it wouldn't be that hard to find in an antique store in that area . 
what is the bottle beside the stubby ? it looks odd 

also on the weekend saw a Manitoba bottle , well actually saw it before , a local collector/antique dealer has it in his mix of bottles for sale , at first I thought it was older but now think its from 40's or 50's from Portage la Prairie , Manitoba - portage bottling works , sort of art deco type bottle , know anything about it ?


----------



## Canadacan (May 11, 2016)

Yes I know the bottle you mean....just past one up a while back because the case wear was too heavy, I have no history on the brand...its a cool bottle.
The bottle beside the Stubby is a G & J Watt....I have to do more clean up on it though as its so dirty, grabbed it because it was a script variant to the one I have and is older.
As you can see it is a generic bottle.




The G&J I have already...dated 1956....marked as a 7oz



The bottle I just got with the stylized script in writing...dated 1948 and marked as 6.5oz


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 14, 2016)

I've never heard of that place before, I'll have to head out there if I ever end up in Abbotsford one day!  That's a good score on the Nanaimo Bottling bottle, I have the white on red version in not so great condition, but never managed to get one like yours.
Where are the Mr. Pops from?  I just noticed a Mr. Pop from Penticton on Ebay recently.  That's another BC bottle that I didn't know existed, but it looks like they were a franchise.  I can also make out a Felix, a Second to None, and a Giant Drink from Nelson, any other BC ones I'm missing?  What's the one to the right of the Giant Drink?  Or to the left of the Stubby?


----------



## Canadacan (May 14, 2016)

Its a cool place...there is a lot of just junk stuff there too!..lol. Those NBW seem so tough to find in good condition, in fact just finding one is amazing!...hope to get a couple of other toughies from him but I'll have to pay up for them. Yea the Mr. Pop is from Penticton, I have not seen any other Canadian cities in those bottles as of yet...so I don't know if they were franchised or not. I think you got all the BC ones....I notice the Second to None is a product from McCulloch's Aerated Waters, Vernon BC.
The other bottles are a King Size from Purity bottling works. Lethbridge...the other is a paper label Malkins Best, Lemon Flavor concentrate that makes Lemon soda!...had 1/10 of benzoate soda in it. It's also from Vancouver.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 15, 2016)

Ooh, I love that Malkin's Best bottle!  That may be my favourite out of the bunch because I never had any idea that anything like that existed.  I'm well aware of Malkin's Best but I never had any idea that they were in any way involved in the soda business, even if it was just extract.  I very rarely see paper label sodas from BC.  The only one I regularly see is the incredibly valuable Felix paper label.  It's odd that B.C.'s most common paper label soda is also its most valuable ABM soda (as far as I know anyway, there's a rare Felix ACL that might compete).  I've got a couple of dug BC embossed soda bottles with just the hint of paper labels, I wish so much that I could make out what they said.

Nanaimo Bottling Works was a very odd company, because unlike most companies with bottles that are very difficult to acquire they were around for several decades.  I'm not sure how early they started but they have a couple of very scarce bottles that appear to date from the 10's or 20's, then they disappear until the shield ACL shows up, and their bottles remain hard to find until the fifties when that bottle cap ACL shows up and that one seems to be everywhere.  And then they go out of business around that time when the number of bottles implies they were just getting successful.  One thing I've learned about NBW though is that they were a franchise bottler for Orange Crush and a few other drinks, so it's possible that they didn't do much bottling of their own lines of soda until right around the time of their demise.


----------



## Canadacan (May 15, 2016)

You know it!....that is ..that the Malkin's belongs in a soda collection! ....I would love to find other flavors! You are probably right about NBW...maybe they did sell more of the Crush branded stuff then their own.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 18, 2016)

Great post and thanks for all the photos


----------



## Canadacan (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Bass Assissin!.... I was back picking 2 weekends ago and brought home a few more. I was happy to add two more paper labels, the 2 Way and the Low Cal Canada Dry ginger ale.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 25, 2016)

Hey look at that, a Pure Spring bottle all the way out there!  I don't remember ever seeing any Pure Spring bottles in BC but I'm not surprised that one made it out that far, since they're so ubiquitous here.  Apparently at one point they were distributing pretty far west too, though not that far.


----------



## Canadacan (May 26, 2016)

It seems really hard to track down any info related to the distribution of Pure Spring, but they were bought out by Crush in the mid 1960's so I think it would be possible or even likely they distributed in the lower mainland. I do have a Pure Spring Sign dated 1968 that I picked up a couple of months ago. One thing I can say is the bottles I have all appear to be made at the Hamilton plant. 
A good ol search on the newspaper archives would be needed to see what shows ups...would be nice to have definitive proof.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2016)

I'm fairly certain that Pure Spring didn't distribute west of Saskatchewan or Manitoba, at least from what I've heard.  Maybe Alberta, but I have my doubts.  They were owned by Crush but they still operated pretty much independently.  I've never seen a Pure Spring item with the name "Orange Crush" in the fine print, they were still using "The Pure Spring Company" or some variation of that up until the 90's when they disappeared.  They weren't an Orange Crush brand like Sprite is a Coke brand, they had a very large number of their own unique drinks and brands.  I should do more research on Pure Spring one of these days.  They never really interested me too much, oddly enough, despite being by far the most popular local soda in this area.  I guess the bottles just tend to be a bit monotonous unless you find some of their more exotic brands or old paper label bottles.


----------



## Canadacan (May 26, 2016)

This article indicates that Crush took over in 1963....this is a neat article!.....http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/king-finding-the-spring-in-pure-spring-ginger-ale


----------



## Canadacan (May 26, 2016)

Pure Spring is one of those brands I never really meant to collect!...but it crept into the collection somehow!.. lol. The 30oz bottle I picked up in Nanaimo BC probably in about 1990 ..so I've had it a while now....the two 10oz bottles I got from a friend in Ontario a couple of years ago.





This is the can photo from the Brio post.


----------



## Canadacan (May 26, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen a Pure Spring item with the name "Orange Crush" in the fine print,



Here just for you! 


Mid 1980's formed steel.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2016)

Oh now that's interesting, I've never seen a 30oz ACL Pure Spring bottle.  Which is weird, come to think of it.  I've definitely seen the paper label versions, both the early ones and the screw cap ones.  Any idea how old yours is?  It looks very similar to my paper label Pure Spring bottle from the 40's or thereabouts.
You know, I don't think I've ever read the fine print on a 1980's/90's Pure Spring bottle or can.  I don't own any.  I wonder if they began to lose some of their autonomy around that time.  It seems like the number of flavours that they bottled shrank around that time too.  They used to have a huge number of different sodas, I still come across new ones I didn't know about here and there (I mean the caps, there are lots of Pure Spring bottle caps around).


----------



## Canadacan (May 27, 2016)

My 30oz is dated 1966 and the 10oz that matches it is 1963. Yea finding the caps is neat because is confirms the flavors that were available....there was a metal rack that had the flavors listed on it, maybe it was on ebay...I'll see if I can find it.

here it is...it is dated 1960, so it's the older styled shied with more rounded triangle. I see the Brio is listed at that time but not Gini.


----------



## sunrunner (May 27, 2016)

wow. not much in to a c l 's but they got a  hell of a lot of them.


----------

